# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها >  برگزاری دوره های تخصصی برنامه نویسی جاوا و J2EE

## zohreh123

دوستان گرامی

در راستای بحث های انجام شده در فاروم ر ارتباط با آموزش برنامه نویسی جاوا به استحضار می رسانم که 
شرکت آبدیس داده پرداز ،نخستین و جامع ترین سایت آموزشی تخصصی IT از راه  دور در ایران دوره های تخصصی جاوا ، J2EE برگزار می کند. برای دیدن لیست  دوره ها و جزئیات بیشتر به آدرس http://www.onlineklass.com  مراجعه فرمایید. دانشجویان گرامی در صورت عدم رضایت از کیفیت آموزش های  ارائه شده،  می توانید شهریه خود را پس بگیرید. همچنین از 15 اریبهشت دوره  آموزش رایگان جاوا برگزار می شود.

----------

